# Elephant appreciation thread



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 18, 2020)

Elephants are cool. They're a testament to nature's resilience and might!
They're the largest land animals. I think only whales beat them overall, but they don't suffer the same gravity, and don't fare as well on land as elephants do in water.
Their skin can grow over 3.8 cm (1.5 inch) thick!
They do not forget.
They're also godly.





Here's a realistic elephant





Feel free to share more cool elephant facts


----------



## Glossolalia (Nov 19, 2020)

Elephants are just very convincing quadsuiters


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 19, 2020)

Glossolalia said:


> Elephants are just very convincing quadsuiters
> 
> View attachment 94285


It looks like they're wearing extremely thick high heels!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 19, 2020)

Elephant in French is "Éléphant"


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 21, 2020)

Elephants often crunch rocks to maintain their sodium levels so their teeth constantly fall out and are replaced instead of like with other animals where they have only 2 sets of teeth and that's it.


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 21, 2020)

Glossolalia said:


> Elephants are just very convincing quadsuiters
> 
> View attachment 94285



That's awesome.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 24, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> Elephants often crunch rocks to maintain their sodium levels so their teeth constantly fall out and are replaced instead of like with other animals where they have only 2 sets of teeth and that's it.


Their teeth grow back?? holy shit that's awesome! they're like lizards.. but with their teeth instead of tails


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 25, 2020)

Guifrog said:


>


those animals are actually dancing


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 25, 2020)

Guifrog said:


>


The elephant's bobbing its head, enjoying it! :'D


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 25, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> The elephant's bobbing its head, enjoying it! :'D


also aside from bobbing the head quadrupeds often dance by waving their butt side to side which the other elephant is doing.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 1, 2020)

I remember this guy, when I was little..... I liked this cereal a lot..... but - the regular Cap'n Crunch... not so much, ironically..... (it was the peanut butter, that did it for me.... and it was always good).


----------

